# Resignation/dismissal and bank account freeze



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I have heard from a number of sources that when you resign or your company dismisses you this leads to your bank account being immediately frozen. 
I find this confusing since in 5 years in Dubai my contract has been terminated 3 times for downsizing by 3 different employers, and not once has this affected my bank account!
Can anyone shed any light on this?
Does it depend on the bank/the employer/whether you have any direct debit payments or loans??? Or is it random?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

I think its related to a salary deposit account and a loan is tied to that. Happened to a friend of mine. After he got laid off on good terms and his visa got cancelled, the bank froze his account.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Nope, banks are not allowed to freeze accounts anymore.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I've never read anything about banks not being able to do it anymore. I do know of at least 3 people in the past 18 months whose accounts were frozen, though!
Is there a way around it?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Banks in UAE can't seize client accounts | GulfNews.com


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

imac said:


> Banks in UAE can't seize client accounts | GulfNews.com


Thanks Imac!!!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

When you say banks are "not allowed" to freeze accounts, is that the same "not allowed" that is used in "Companies not allowed to take passports" ?


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

They will freeze your account. It's only for a few says. Your company will inform the bank you are leaving due to resignation and they will receive final settlement shortly. Once they have the paper and the final settlement is sent the account will be ok to use again. It's a security blanket for banks in terms of loans, credit cards etc.


----------



## pinkzebra (May 31, 2012)

Hi, I have in the last 2 months changed jobs and my accounts werent frozen however I have heard this happen to friends and other colleagues.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Central Bank has stated that the process of freezing bank accounts is now not allowed - if your bank does it, you can make a direct complaint to the Central Bank.

I've lived here 10 years, changed jobs about 5 times - never had an account frozen EVER. I never allow my company to inform the bank and I ALWAYS take my final payment as a cheque.


----------



## pinkzebra (May 31, 2012)

One of my ex colleagues handed her notice in about 3 weeks ago and today has had her bank account frozen because she has a personal loan and a credit card. I believe she is with HSBC. 

So by the sounds of it, it does still happen


----------



## lostintrans (Oct 21, 2013)

"Central Bank has stated that the process of freezing bank accounts is now not allowed - if your bank does it, you can make a direct complaint to the Central Bank."

+1


----------



## amerifren (Apr 22, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Central Bank has stated that the process of freezing bank accounts is now not allowed - if your bank does it, you can make a direct complaint to the Central Bank.
> 
> I've lived here 10 years, changed jobs about 5 times - never had an account frozen EVER. I never allow my company to inform the bank and I ALWAYS take my final payment as a cheque.


Hi Chocoholic. Are you saying you've never had an open loan with a bank when you switched jobs? Because if one takes a loan, they make you sign a paper from your employer that says something like your last salary and gratuity will be deposited into your account. Are you saying you were able to go around that or that you never signed one of those papers?

If you got around it, could you shed some light on how one would do the same?

thank you


----------

